# Problem Sitting Down



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Whenever I sit down, my anus and the area between my anus and balls is tense. I find it hard to concentrate. This happens at work and at home (in case my crappy GP is reading this) Is this a result of a weak pelvic floor? I got an ultrasound from a physio and there was no problem with me tensing and relaxing my muscles.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

My view on this? You're probably unintentionally tensing it and this is what lets the gas leak.... I hope to be able to prove this someday


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Does it get stiff when you sit on soft places? Does it ever go away after a few minutes? You should gather more information about it so you get an idea of how to deal with it. If they are always tense, pengu has a point. If your pelvic floor muscles are too tight and you're thinking about it, try not to think about it. After all, some symptoms may be psychosomatic for some of us due to anxiety. Some people on this forum were cured with antidepressants.


----------

